# Daily blocks



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

Soooooooo......when should I stop swiping ?☠☠lol


----------



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

And don't forget, it also taps for you too.
I have s solution!!! Pee on it to accept lol


----------



## RGV (Oct 20, 2016)

Unless your phone died or your fingers are incapacitated, *never* stop swiping. lol


----------



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

Lol really? So they release blocks 24rs a day?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Release no. Dropped yes.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

Ahhh okay.. that is good to to know. Thank you! How about the block's amazon releases throughout the day?


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Coocoocoocoo said:


> Soooooooo......when should I stop swiping ?☠☠lol


If I had to guess I'd say stop swiping after you secured a block.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

Lol good guess.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Keep swiping and get another block for a future time/day. Swipe till your fingers bleed. Then swipe more till you hit bone.


----------



## Coocoocoocoo (Aug 22, 2016)

Why stop at the bone..go all the way down to the bone marrow lol. How about a timeframe to where amazon drops blocks? .. like 9 to 5..10 to 6 etc...


----------

